# A good Laugh for the day! LOL



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some people you just don't have words for. Shaking my head! :laugh:

Guy thinks he has a Gold Mine apparently. Read Discription.

A D s Ads MTX Amp Crossover Bundle of Awesomeness | eBay


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

"Bundle of Awesomeness"


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sold, can I borrow the money from anyone ?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I added it to my watch list just so I can see if anyone actually buys that.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Check this one out....350.00obo for 30watts LOL.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Check this one out....350.00obo for 30watts LOL.


LOL...I think way over priced. I am glad no one has picked on me on my prices LOL


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

When it was new back in the day I doubt any of us would have had issues with paying $11.63 cent a watt huh?


----------



## joeymc13 (Dec 24, 2010)

In the seller notes section:

Seller Notes:	“Some scratches and whatnot. Can be cleaned up nicely. Most of this stuff is not all that visible. You should be showing off your speakers and subs and the sound that comes out of them. 

lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Check this one out....350.00obo for 30watts LOL.


yeah look at their other outdated amps.. they sell for well into the thousands for basic 2 channels and relatively low power


----------



## rescuemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

I offered the bundle of awesomeness $20 just to see what he says lol. Reminds me of the local pawn shop


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

My favorite part.

"If you are a homeboy trying to think you are col complaining that this isn't enough to push your crappy Sony Xplodes in your Honda with no dynomat buzzing through the neighborhood disgracing the art of fine car audio, then this is not for you."


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a little spit shine and it will clean up easily. LOL, people on ebay are stupid. Almost as funny as the ebay ad i seen the other day that said SQ BOSS AMP. Just plain idiots.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

rescuemedic said:


> I offered the bundle of awesomeness $20 just to see what he says lol. Reminds me of the local pawn shop


Thats Classic, i wouldn't be surprised if he emailed u back saying u don't know car audio, lol.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> Check this one out....350.00obo for 30watts LOL.


The guy selling that amp is a member there. I think I sold him something.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> Just a little spit shine and it will clean up easily. LOL, people on ebay are stupid. Almost as funny as the ebay ad i seen the other day that said SQ BOSS AMP. Just plain idiots.


Careful Now! Don't let one Dumbass on there formulate your opinion of the rest of us that still sell on it.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd love to have a set of those MTX amps. I loved those when they were new and they were stupid expensive (for my high school wallet at the time), too - underrated. But the hell I'm paying $500. More like $150 for EVERYTHING in that listing and I'd dump the rest for $25 a pop, haha.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

ryanr7386 said:


> Some people you just don't have words for. Shaking my head! :laugh:
> 
> Guy thinks he has a Gold Mine apparently. Read Discription.
> 
> A D s Ads MTX Amp Crossover Bundle of Awesomeness | eBay


He lowered it to $400 this morning. Someone better jump on it quick!


----------

